# uk taxes/sending money to uk



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes i know lots of threads on this, but read them and STILL I am not clear.
I met a finance person (company I wont name) but I am still not clear.

If you send money to Uk bank.
Then transfer to a savings account lets say with same bank.
Can it be taxed at all? I dont think so.
I am non resident.
I still worry about this as Im not sure

If the answer is no, which I believe it is, then why do people open/use offshore? what is the benefit?


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

As a non-resident for tax purposes, you are only taxable on UK source income - which is what your bank interest will be - but remember to account for the personal exemption. 

The salary itself is not taxed as it was earned outside the UK and the UK does not subject people to tax on a remittance basis, but rather a source basis, where non-residents are concerned. I think that the EU Anti-Money Laundering rules make it so large transfers into the UK are tracked but this will not affect your taxes on the basis you truly are a non-resident and you did not work in the UK.

You may wish to check in with someone like Elphaba. It's been since, errr, 2006 since I've done UK expat taxes and Elphaba is likely to be able to offer ideas in relation to financial planning too.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Phill-H (Apr 16, 2011)

*Just starting in the UAE*

Hi 
I am going to working the UAE at the end of May for 5 years but i will need to send money home to the wife to cover her living expenses, Will this money be taxed if i havent been in the UAE for a full financial year or as long as i stay out of the uk for no more than 91 day per Financial year this will be ok and i can start sending money home in the first month.

Phill


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Phill-H said:


> Hi
> I am going to working the UAE at the end of May for 5 years but i will need to send money home to the wife to cover her living expenses, Will this money be taxed if i havent been in the UAE for a full financial year or as long as i stay out of the uk for no more than 91 day per Financial year this will be ok and i can start sending money home in the first month.
> 
> Phill


Provide you are non-resident for the tax year you will have no problem sending overseas earnings back to the UK. This applies from the start, but could change if your status changes during the year.
-


----------

